# "Ringneck doves don't bite"



## bapholial (Nov 23, 2013)

They definitely do! I'm just wondering if anyone's dove bites them like mine does. His bites never hurt and we have an awesome relationship so I'm not concerned. His biting seems playful since he doesn't show any body language saying he's uncomfortable or mad. I have a petting signal which is wiggling my finger, so when i do it in his cage he immediately comes over to peck and bite for a couple secs, but then makes the "comfort coos" and cuddles with my hand. Could the biting mean "pet me now?" It seems like he's doing what a cat does when they bite and scratch you, then lick you and purr out of nowhere lol or maybe he's trying to show dominance before "submitting" to my pets? what do you think?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

A short video on YouTube with a link here would help understanding what you are trying to say. 
By your description, seems he is treating you as a mate. Is he a lone bird you have?


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

My male has several types of biting. The first is when he is in a very bad mood. He hunkers down, lunges and pecks/bites very forcefully, and usually screams at me (he is a collared dove--the equivalent behavior in ringnecks is a laughing sound). His biting never hurts. His second type of biting is very gentle, more like nibbling, when he is being affectionate and trying to preen me. If he is in a saucy mood and wants to mate with my hand, he will jump on my hand and start pecking my fingers, about once peck or bite per second for several seconds before he tries to "do the deed" and I have to kick him off.


----------



## flynpuppy (Feb 19, 2016)

*doves biting*

My Dove will bite or peck at my finger because she's looking for treats that I usually offer her...or when she is preening she will peck at my chin as if trying to preen me, and sometimes she bites gently as a way of bonding. When she does that, in response I tend to gently rub her neck or back. If you ever see doves in pairs, they do that with each other.

I also read that sometimes they bite because they use their beak to test out the object to see what it is, but it is definitely not to hurt anyone. It is their way of getting to know the person or dove, so it is best to not react but simply let them do what they do.


----------

